

The American Wanderer, in All His Stripes - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/24/weekinreview/24powe.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
DanielBMarkham
Reads like prose.

Is it commentary, a news article, prose, analysis?

I couldn't tell.

So I'm unable to comment or vote it up or down.

If it were commentary, I'd vote it up for style. Nicely done.

~~~
robg
It's the Week In Review section. It's commentary/analysis on the news. And no
- not trolling for a vote ;)

